# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Ajout association annuaire

## -Flo-

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment ajouter une adresse dans l'annuaire des associations.
Je vous transmets ici les coordonnées de notre nouvelle association ALMA dans le département 17 : 


*ALMA - Association de Lutte contre les Maltraitances Animales
3 rue de l'Océan 
17420 Saint Palais sur Mer
**
Mail: association.alma@yahoo.fr
Site : http://associationalma.wix.com/alma

Merci !*

----------


## May-May

C'est fait  ::

----------


## -Flo-



----------

